# Lookie what I got...



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Picked up a new toy today. For $600 I got this NIB Glock 41 with the TrueGlo sights and the Ghost connector & springs kit. 
I'm taking it to the range tomorrow. I've got a TLR4 to go on it. The plan is to swap the barrel and add a SilencerCo Osprey and make this the bedside gun.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice. I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice gun at a pretty nice price!
Goldwing


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Um, those kinda look like Zombie sights. :smt023


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Streamlight TLR-4 added. LWD threaded barrel ordered.










Heading to the range to sight in the laser and see how it shoots.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

So I'm very happy with the G41.










First mag (13 rounds) from the gun.










Three round grouping using the laser. 7 yards. Cheapo Tulammo.










50 round grouping at 7 yards using the laser.










50 round grouping at 7 yards open sights.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice.
I should get a G-41 as I love the .45 a.c.p.
I like my Glocks, G-23 & G-27. I bench rested the fat little G-27 at 25 yards with factory 180 grain h.p. ammo and fired 5 shots into 1.5 inches. I was surprised.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Um, those kinda look like Zombie sights. :smt023


Zombie targets used in honor of your comment.


----------



## StarFire (Nov 15, 2014)

Very nice! Hopefully someday I will own a G41 :numbchuck:


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet! Can't beat a good 45.


----------



## Live45 (Apr 5, 2015)

I scored a good one recently too a lone wolf slide and barell 35 with a j point and ghost connector glockmeister rod and springs for 675


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Congrats, if I buy another Glock,a 41 will be.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Update...
Replaced the Ghost trigger with a Pyramid. And added one more thing.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice shooting cowboy!


----------



## UncleB (Dec 22, 2014)

That would help me sleep at night!


----------



## DreamToDream (Sep 16, 2015)

How's the break on the Pyramid trigger? I've only played with the Glock OEM (-) connector and found it far too mushy. I prefer the heavier but crisper stock connector.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

The Pyramid is very adjustable. I have all of mine adjusted so that once the trigger safety is compressed, you're THERE, and the reset is also very short. I use the 4lb springs in carry guns. The G41 has the 2lb springs in it. It feels an awful lot like the trigger job in my SigSauer 1911 Target.


----------

